# What do you think  about the "Johnny Carson" reruns on TV?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 11, 2016)

Antenna TV is showing reruns of " The Tonight Show With Johnny Carson" at 11 PM. If you got to see it, what were your reactions? Some were the 90 minute 40 year old ones.
I thought it would be great, but the shows were pretty bad. In my memory, the show was so much better. Carson was Carson, yet I forgot how bad some of his monologues were.   I had this weird feeling like I was watching a detective show and knew who the murderer was. For instance, when guest, Chris. Reeve, walked out on stage, and talked about training his horses to jump. I got a queasy feeling. One night, I happened to notice that everybody onstage had passed away. 
I'm having misgivings about watching the show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Never saw the rerun shows, but when I was a kid I used to watch Carson with my oldest sister, and he was excellent at the time, IMO.  Of course watching any reruns from any shows from back in the day now are less than exciting.  I've been getting up at 4am with my new puppy and on weekends the only show on the kitchen TV is Andy Griffith, great when I was a kid...not so much now.   Yes, I imagine knowing that the people on the show have all passed on, and the Christopher Reeves thing, would make anyone feel the bittersweet.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't see them.  I DO watch the Seinfeld re-runs when I can.  Much more funny than Carson  (Although I liked Carson) and a little more edgy.

I don't know how they get away with some of the stuff!

Remember Elaine's date......"He took it out."  Hilarious !


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2016)

I've seen the promos, but haven't seen any of the shows. For whatever reason, I just have no desire to watch Johnny Carson again. I kiked him and often watch him, but...:shrug:



> For instance, when guest, Chris. Reeve, walked out on stage, and talked about training his horses to jump.


Wow. This would seem really strange.



> Remember Elaine's date......"He took it out." Hilarious !



_It?__
It.__
Out?__
Out.__
Are you sure?__
Quite._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Seinfeld never gets old.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

I watch shows of Carson on YouTube with certain guests..but I don't want to watch whole reruns of his shows.  I loved David Letterman's old shows..and again..a bit on YouTube is enough.  It's very strange to go back in time with these shows to any degree.  I love nostalgia..but not in huge doses maybe.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seinfeld never gets old.



I agree.  Another one for me that never gets old is M.A.S.H.  When we were stationed in Germany, it was one of the shows that came on AFN (Armed Forces Network) TV, and every week it was the social event of the week.  Everybody would get together and watch it and have a great time with popcorn and beer and lots of laughter.  

It's on Netflix now, and it's what I've been watching while on my treadmill.  Klinger still cracks me up after all these years.


----------



## oldman (Jan 12, 2016)

I occasionally watch some of the old reruns of Carson and he's still funny. Much better than the hosts of today. Seinfeld is a sitcom and is hilarious. My favorite is Kramer. Seinfeld is really not the funny guy. Elaine, Kramer and George do and say the funny stuff. Another really hilarious show that is syndicated, but not on much is "Taxi" with Louie (Danny DeVito) and Reverend Jim played by Christopher Lloyd.

My favorite "Taxi" scenes.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 12, 2016)

Oldman..I wasn't a Seinfeld fan..but I LOVED Taxi.  The characters were great...I loved Latka..Andy Kaufman and Simka...Carol Kane...and all the cast.  I watch reruns on Roku.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2016)

[h=1]Andy Kaufman Impersonates Elvis Presley Johnny Carson's Tonight Show[/h].


----------

